# is this place legit?



## Draston (Apr 24, 2007)

I know everyone on here swears by the doc but it just so happens that the doc doesn't sell the one type of weed strain I want to buy... "ice" as its called.

I saw someone on this site mention the seedbank http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ . Now it just so happens that my friend back home wants to grow some White widdow next season and I want Ice and low and behold they have a value pack with WW, Ice, and Crystal for 100 bucks.

We decided that we are going to split it 50/50 and each take 5 of each strains seeds for our own which I think is a good idea.

I just want to make sure its a legit site before we purchase.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm not sure, never heard of them but if you make an order keep us posted.


----------



## Draston (Apr 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, never heard of them but if you make an order keep us posted.


 
I won't be buying from them unless someone else has bought from them. I want to stick to something safe so if no one speaks up or I can't find anyone on the net that has bought from them then I'm not going too. If this doesn't work out i'll probably buy from the doc.


----------



## gripandrip (Apr 24, 2007)

on the doc's site,click on nirvana on the left hand side..ice is there


----------



## Draston (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah thats great! I just noticed that there is page numbers on that site at the bottom. I feel so stupid. I am just going to order it off their site because its only 35 bucks for 10 seeds.

I got one more question. Why does everyone prefer nirvana seeds on this site?


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 24, 2007)

nirvana seeds are a good deal. Check out mandala seeds too, a bargain for the genetics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

Good prices, alright genetics and a great germ rate. They're also pretty easy to grow and if you don't want to take chances ordering high $ beans, they are the way to go. Mandala is an even better choice imo. The best genetics and prices are the same or cheaper than nirvana. White Widow Web is where I got my purp widow for only $18 and they are uniform in size and leaf structure, some of the best looking plants i've grown.


----------



## Draston (Apr 25, 2007)

ah I see. Mandala is nice from what I see and the purple widow look awesome but they are out of stock on them .


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 25, 2007)

Try www.cannabean.com. The purp is under De Shaman seeds.


----------

